# A little help?



## toostonedtoocare (Sep 25, 2010)

I know with certain plants (not marijuana, yet..) you can bend the plant over and bury the head of the plant in the ground, and it will begin to grow roots. Which will start a new sprout. Has anyone ever tried this with cannabis? If that didn't work what about cutting the top, putting rooting hormone on the top, and burying it? 

Now in theory, if this is possible, and the root ball (bulb) doesn't split and it stays all together. It would technically be one single plant. Now where I live, were limited to 12 plants (per self if patient, and 12 plants per patient if caregiver). 

Now think about it if the plant stayed all together and didn't split at the roots it would be one plant and you could have the plant bent over into multiple pots, but it would still remain one plant and look like multiple plants which would produce more buds, and still be legal. Everyone knows what a LST (Low Stress Training) plant can do.

If anyone has any information, websites anything please let me know, I really don't wanna take up a bunch of time and space to see that this doesn't work.


----------



## moash (Sep 25, 2010)

yes it works
i believe its called serpentine layering
google marijuana botany by robert clarke


----------



## lime73 (Sep 25, 2010)

It is called Air-layering and I have never done it but have read about it...they just put the stem underground, a long branch. Never heard of the whole top going underground?

They would probably still count them as single plants! 

You can top them and get multiple tops or FIM( Fuck I Missed) technique.

Lots can be done to increase plant size,( to get more out of it) just need more time to grow it out( bushier )!


----------



## toostonedtoocare (Sep 28, 2010)

Alright cool beans guys, Thank you two for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## moash (Sep 30, 2010)

lime73 said:


> It is called Air-layering and I have never done it but have read about it...they just put the stem underground, a long branch. Never heard of the whole top going underground


 air layering is done in the air...hence the name
if u read the link...http://www.mellowgold.com/grow/mjbotany-removed/
u will see that there r different types of layering,grafting,and other propagation


----------



## kingofqueen (Oct 1, 2010)

If it did work really great everybody would do it right? LST them bitches , my personal opinion but it works effing great !


----------

